# damdamin



## Roshini

hello there, how do i use the word damdamin and what does it mean?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Damdamin means feelings, sensibilities or sentiments.


----------



## Roshini

Thank you. But how do I use it in a sentence. Can you please give me a few e.g.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roshini

But how do I use it in a sentence. Can you please give me a few e.g.? Thanks in advance. The more examples the better and its literal meaning as well.


----------



## SofiaB

Roshini did you read my post for tagalog how to learn it?
http://www.seasite.niu.edu/Tagalog/Tagalog_mainpage.htm
http://www.tagaloglessons.com/
http://www.seasite.niu.edu/tagalog/T..._this_site.htm
they will help you.
Damdamin means feelings.
damdan=feel bad about st.
Ayaw niyang magdamamdang tongkol sa hindi mo pagsulat sa kanya.
She doesn’t want to feel bad about your not writing her.


----------



## Roshini

Yes I did, SofiaB. But then again, Hindi ko alam paanong to use the word damdamin? Ito problema ako. Please tulong ko.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> Ito problema ako. Please tulong ko.


ito problema ko. Please tulungan nyo naman ako. (right way)

damdamin = feelings

ang damdamin ko ay _sensitibo_ masyado = my feelings are too _sensitive_


----------



## Roshini

Sige. Pero what's the meaning of 'masyado'?


----------



## wEi-wEi

masyado = it really depends on the sentence ei... hehe!

ex: 
* hindi ako* masyadong marunong mag-luto =* i'm** not *really skillful in cooking

 ang damdamin ko ay _sensitibo_ masyado = my feelings are too _sensitive_


----------



## Roshini

so masyado here means really. Isn't it?


----------



## wEi-wEi

masyado = really or not really


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. So if I were to say:
1) I don't really know that.
2) I really really like it.
3) she/he really likes him/her.
4) she/he is very fond of him/her.

Thanks.


----------



## wEi-wEi

1) Di(shorter term of Hindi) ko talaga alam iyan.
2) Gustong - gusto ko yan(short term of iyan).
3) Gusto niya talaga siya.
4) Masyadon niyang kinagigiliwan siya.


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. salamat po. What about,'wow, now I feel a lot easier with this language!'?


----------



## mataripis

Roshini said:


> hello there, how do i use the word damdamin and what does it mean?


If you use this word in sentence it appears as 1.) damdamin=  nahulog ang damdamin nya sa iyo.( He/she fell in love with you)  2.) Ramdam/naramdaman=  ramdam ko na may pagtingin siya sa iyo.(I felt that he/she has the feeling for you)


----------

